# 2014 Election for WM Board



## presley (Aug 12, 2014)

I got the email about this a couple days ago, but since I was traveling and figured I could read all about it on wmowners when I got home, I deleted it.  I haven't seen anything about it in the forums, yet.  

What do you all think about the candidates?  I always give new people consideration, but when the only thing they mention on their ballot platform is to get rid of smoking or allow adult only pool hours (which I believe is actually illegal now), I have absolutely no faith in their ability to do anything useful.  I could just as easily run and only say that I want dogs to be allowed for those with anxiety issues......  Does anyone still have a copy of the email?  I would like to read it more carefully if I can.  Muchas Gracias!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 13, 2014)

presley said:


> I got the email about this a couple days ago, but since I was traveling and figured I could read all about it on wmowners when I got home, I deleted it.  I haven't seen anything about it in the forums, yet.
> 
> What do you all think about the candidates?  I always give new people consideration, but when the only thing they mention on their ballot platform is to get rid of smoking or allow adult only pool hours (which I believe is actually illegal now), I have absolutely no faith in their ability to do anything useful.  I could just as easily run and only say that I want dogs to be allowed for those with anxiety issues......  Does anyone still have a copy of the email?  I would like to read it more carefully if I can.  Muchas Gracias!


I still have a Worldmark, the Club email regarding the election which appears to be an owner-to-owner communication. I don't know if I have the "Red, White, & Vote" email from the BOD.

If you want candidate-specific info, you can go tho the "Meet the Candidates" section on the WMtC site (must log in).

How do I send it on to you? PM if needed.


----------



## LLW (Aug 13, 2014)

presley said:


> I got the email about this a couple days ago, but since I was traveling and figured I could read all about it on wmowners when I got home, I deleted it.  I haven't seen anything about it in the forums, yet.
> 
> What do you all think about the candidates?  I always give new people consideration, but when the only thing they mention on their ballot platform is to get rid of smoking or allow adult only pool hours (which I believe is actually illegal now), I have absolutely no faith in their ability to do anything useful.  I could just as easily run and only say that I want dogs to be allowed for those with anxiety issues......  Does anyone still have a copy of the email?  I would like to read it more carefully if I can.  Muchas Gracias!



This WMO thread has the "Red, White & Vote" url in it:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=41130

The following is the url for the 6 Owner-to-Owner emails that were included in Wyn's first mailing on Aug 10:
http://view.email.wyndhamvo.com/?j=...1747210&jb=ff901d76&ju=fe8e1d73746d007b74&r=0


----------



## LLW (Aug 13, 2014)

P.S. Here's the url for the candidate Q&As on the Club site (must be signed in to see):
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/election/candidateQA.jsp

providing a lot more info about the candidates and their views.


----------



## LLW (Aug 13, 2014)

P.P.S. The second deadline to send a Owner-to-Owner email is August 21. Here's the url for filling in the form for sending your thoughts in an email that will go to all owners:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/election/election_communication_via_website.jsp


----------



## LLW (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess I haven't received the ballots yet, therefore have not seen the ballot platforms. Have they gone out?


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 13, 2014)

Gotta love the URLs! Now I won't have to keep my emails hanging around so long... although email pack rat that I am, I'll likely come across them again in another 5 or 10 years!


----------



## presley (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you both!  

LLW, I don't have the ballot, yet.  I thought the email I got the other day was something official from the board since there was a long story by a board member.  Now that I have the links, I'll be able to see what it what.

EDIT:  Terry Brandon looks possible.  Anyone know anything about him/her?


----------



## sparty (Aug 13, 2014)

presley said:


> I could just as easily run and only say that I want dogs to be allowed for those with anxiety issues......



+1 - Leo and I would vote for you!


----------



## LLW (Aug 13, 2014)

presley said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> LLW, I don't have the ballot, yet.  I thought the email I got the other day was something official from the board since there was a long story by a board member.  Now that I have the links, I'll be able to see what it what.



I guess I have _not_ received that yet. That could have been the ballot, for those who have registered to receive it electronically. I always receive the ballot about a month later than others. (I receive mine by hard copy, then assign my proxy or vote on line.)

The electronic ballots should start going out about now - they go out by batches also. The September Destinations is usually the election edition. The Annual Meeting is October 16 this year.

The "Red, White & Vote" email happened about a month ago, but did not have a long story in it. It had a biography of Cecilia's instead.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 14, 2014)

I wouldn't expect the ballots until the first part of September.  About a month to 6 weeks before the election.  Seems to me that's when they arrived last year.  I don't know that they email them any more, I think all go by first class mail.  In the past when they had email ballots it was an option you had to sign up for.  I haven't seen any such option this year.


----------



## LLW (Aug 14, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> I wouldn't expect the ballots until the first part of September.  About a month to 6 weeks before the election.  Seems to me that's when they arrived last year.  I don't know that they email them any more, I think all go by first class mail.  In the past when they had email ballots it was an option you had to sign up for.  I haven't seen any such option this year.



Yea, they keep changing the rules every year. You don't know what's going to happen, until it happens (unless you are an insider). In past years some people had already received the electronic ballots by this time. It used to be the August Destinations was the election issue. Now it's September, giving less time for discussions. I wonder when it will be out (or up on line).

They usually cut off voting days before the Meeting, unless you are at the meeting. I think some people may miss the discussions. But it looks like the election might happen and be gone in a flash this year.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 14, 2014)

Actually there is value for owners in waiting to send out the ballots. Wyndham has obviously made more effort to enable owner-to-owner comms so waiting a few weeks should allow for candidates or regular owners to be hear/read before we submit votes.


----------



## LLW (Aug 15, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Actually there is value for owners in waiting to send out the ballots. Wyndham has obviously made more effort to enable owner-to-owner comms so waiting a few weeks should allow for candidates or regular owners to be hear/read before we submit votes.



All the rules for submitting the ballots are on the ballots. If after receiving the ballots owners have questions regarding how to vote, or on candidate qualifications/Q&As, they will need time to clear up the questions. When to submit the vote is a different issue.

If owners have questions and don't have much time to seek answers, they will just not vote. That's why voting % is so low and may hurt the quorum that the Board is purportedly after. 

In recent years they have always implemented new rules on the ballots each year.

In past years, the Board has urged owners to vote as soon as they receive the ballots. They even had raffles for early submissions. I don't know what the relevant dates or rules (e.g. proxy forms & dates) are going to be this year.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 15, 2014)

LLW said:


> All the rules for submitting the ballots are on the ballots. If after receiving the ballots owners have questions regarding how to vote, or on candidate qualifications/Q&As, they will need time to clear up the questions. When to submit the vote is a different issue.
> 
> If owners have questions and don't have much time to seek answers, they will just not vote. That's why voting % is so low and may hurt the quorum that the Board is purportedly after.
> 
> ...



If voting materials are mailed in early September, which is what I found stated on the WorldMark web site, owners will have 4 to 5 weeks to study the candidates and issues.  That should be more than sufficient time to make up their minds and cast their vote.  

I seriously doubt that owners do not vote because they cannot find information about the candidates or any issues that may be contained on the ballot.  Apathy yes, satisfaction with the way things are going, yes, lack of information, no.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 15, 2014)

LLW said:


> All the rules for submitting the ballots are on the ballots. If after receiving the ballots owners have questions regarding how to vote, or on candidate qualifications/Q&As, they will need time to clear up the questions. When to submit the vote is a different issue.
> 
> If owners have questions and don't have much time to seek answers, they will just not vote. That's why voting % is so low and may hurt the quorum that the Board is purportedly after.
> 
> ...


For procrastinators (such as me!), mail just sits on the desk until needed. 

I guess I'll be introduced to what one of these things looks like next month. BTW, I would think an owner's "voting power" should be relatively constant, perhaps as a factor of how many points one owns (i.e., 20k). What is the general breakdown?

I can understand year-to-year differences, such as one get 3 votes per unit if there are 3 board openings, vs 2 votes the next year since there are only 2 openings, etc. Any track record to support this notion?


----------



## LLW (Aug 15, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> For procrastinators (such as me!), mail just sits on the desk until needed.
> 
> I guess I'll be introduced to what one of these things looks like next month. BTW, *I would think an owner's "voting power" should be relatively constant, perhaps as a factor of how many points one owns (i.e., 20k)*. What is the general breakdown?
> 
> I can understand year-to-year differences, such as one get 3 votes per unit if there are 3 board openings, vs 2 votes the next year since there are only 2 openings, etc. Any track record to support this notion?



For every full 5000 credits that you own, you get one vote for each open position. The computer does that calculation automatically. So all you will see on the ballot is the 2 votes for the 2 open positions, if I remember right. It will also have the proxy assignment form.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 15, 2014)

LLW said:


> For every full 5000 credits that you own, you get one vote for each open position. The computer does that calculation automatically. So all you will see on the ballot is the 2 votes for the 2 open positions, if I remember right. It will also have the proxy assignment form.


So say someone has a 15k account, he/she would have 6 total votes. Do these have to be split amongst (at least) 2 different candidates or can all 6 be applied to a single candidate?

Or has that been one of the moving targets over the years?


----------



## LLW (Aug 15, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> So say someone has a 15k account, he/she would have 6 total votes. Do these have to be split amongst (at least) 2 different candidates or can all 6 be applied to a single candidate?
> 
> Or has that been one of the moving targets over the years?



If you have a 15K account, the ballot will say that you have 2 votes - one for each open position. You may vote those 2 votes _cumulatively_ - all for one candidate. The computer will do the multiplication from 2 to 6 behind the scenes.

Unless they change the procedures this year.


----------

